# Need some advice



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I am planning to replace my old HT setup to high end setup. I am considering either an Onkyo TX sr 706 or Denon AVR 2309 for the receiver.Speakers will all be paradigm. Front speakers Monitor 11....Center Adp 390....Surround CC390...Subwoofer Ultra cube 12 dsp series.

I would like to know if these set of equiptmnet will be considered as high end already for a home theater setup. will the speakers compatible with the receiver and what do I expect when listening to music and watching movies.

Kindly give some comments and advice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 706 would not be considered "high end" your only getting into high end receivers when you start getting into the $1000+ receivers but non the less it is a very capable unit. If you can squeeze a little more the Onkyo 805 is a much better receiver.
Again Paradigm makes good speakers but not what most would call "high end" for most systems the ones you list will do just fine . How large is your theater room?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not consider it high end either. Would make for a very nice system though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for your comments and advice. Im very glad to be here asking question, now I am learning about HT. Ok I am going for onkyo 805. My theater room is 15x25 feet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a good sized room, the 805 is a good choice. Your speakers should do fine in that room.


----------

